# Betta coccina



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Betta coccina is a very agressive fish. Several males can be kept together but adding a female will most likely result in trouble. Females are duller than males but beautiful when spawning. You may want to add more males than just 2. The female will only cause problems.

Here's a good link about them..........
http://iglnl.netfirms.com/Artikelen/Betta_coccina_artikel/betta_coccina_artikel.htm


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Thank you for the article, Simpte. It was a nice read on this little jewel. I admit I have *zero* experience with wild type Bettas and thought that Betta coccina would be a nice species to start with.

This 20gH layout will be very densely planted, however. I am using Eleocharis parvulus as the foreground, a driftwood arrangement with branches that reach out of the water (the base of the wood will be covered in epiphytes such as Bolbitis and Anubias and mosses). The background will be planted with various bushy stem plants. Will such a small fish not be able to coexist in such an aquarium with conspecifics? Tank mates will include Norman's Lampeyes to add interest to the water's surface and my small shoal of N. trifasciatus.

My biggest worry will be how the Bettas react to the Parosphromenus sp.

Carlos


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I have kept a group of six Betta coccina (4m-2f) in a 15 gallon with no problems. In the beginning, there was a few torn fins but once a hierarchy was formed, everything was peachy. The group produced several spawns though only a few babies made it to adult hood. The only thing I would worry about would be making sure the coccinas get enough to eat. They can be slow in coming out to feed in comparison to the normani

Bettas and Paros are not a good mix. They will compete for the same environmental niche and the Paros will be pushed around and waste away.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

wine bettas (coccina, tussyae, brownorum) and Paros are both peat swamp fishes, but the bettas occur in still, sheltered, leaf-littered pools which look unfit for any fish, while the paros are found in gently running streams with plants and clear water. They don't seem to be sympatric.


----------

